# Here's one you don't see every day.



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

'03 SMG Oxford over Cinnamon

Interesting. More fitting for something like a E38, but a nice combo nonetheless.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

wow... I don't think I've seen an Oxford green M3 before ever yet....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> wow... I don't think I've seen an Oxford green M3 before ever yet....






no, the second one is not an M3, but...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> wow... I don't think I've seen an Oxford green M3 before ever yet....


You need to come east then I guess (from TDs favorite dealer  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> You need to come east then I guess (from TDs favorite dealer  )


 I have no opinion of them one way or another, but...

I did think of that car when I saw this thread as I do check their inventory regularly. Why? I'm not sure.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I have no opinion of them one way or another, but...
> 
> I did think of that car when I saw this thread as I do check their inventory regularly. Why? I'm not sure.


I have them bookmarked and I live 2.3 hours away :loco:

They may be a bit pricey but the do stock some nice units.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> I have them bookmarked and I live 2.3 hours away :loco:
> 
> They may be a bit pricey but the do stock some nice units.


 I keep looking at that M5. (http://www.autoadvantage.net/MultiPics/060418.htm)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I keep looking at that M5. (http://www.autoadvantage.net/MultiPics/060418.htm)


:bow:

2 for 1 special :dunno: :stickpoke


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If BMW offered a true tan/beige interior, we would have an Oxford Green with tan/beige/natural interior.

The green and Cinnamon are a bit much.


----------

